# Lighted lab equipment for Monster dioramas



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

An all new kind of accessory for monster model scenes. Completely original designs which pay homage to Frankenstein's Electrician - Mr Kenneth Strickfaden. Including animated lights and sound effects.

I hope you will watch, enjoy and comment on the video. 

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

Those are absolutely beautiful! More than one effect stunned my feeble mind that something like that could be done for a model kit lighting effect!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Beyond cool.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

WoW !!! That is just beyond impressive ! WoW !!!


----------



## roadflea (Jul 14, 2009)

VERY KOOL that is some GREAT stuff


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

They'll probably have to create a separate category at Wonderfest for "Doom Box enhanced" dioramas, because I predict these will be very popular!


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks for those fine comments everybody. I seriously love building these gizmos except when I accidentally get caught by a stray electric field or when a stray lightning bolt catches me off guard. 

ChrisW Please don't take this wrong but you are crazy. ( I really hope you are right though) :devil:

Regards,
Matt

PS: Here's a quick peek at some bits and pieces in 'the lab' (watch out for that scary guy though) http://s1151.photobucket.com/user/S...Boxes by Starlighting Projects/Bits and parts


----------



## RobP. (Jun 21, 2013)

Just plain FANTASTIC! I have to ask, what are the chances that you could have some sort of online class or some such so as to teach someone who, like myself, really wants to strive to reach this kind of level of modeling? 

Rob


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

RobP. said:


> Just plain FANTASTIC! I have to ask, what are the chances that you could have some sort of online class or some such so as to teach someone who, like myself, really wants to strive to reach this kind of level of modeling?
> 
> Rob


Rob, Thanks again for your kind words. Not sure classes are on my horizon (thats my day job) but you might be interested in a couple of the 'build videos' on my youtube channel. Look for the 'Building Moebius Dracula' and 'Building Moebius Frankenstein' videos here:

Starlighting Projects Channel:
http://www.youtube.com/user/StarlightingProjects/videos

Here are the direct links:
Dracula





Frankenstein 





You can always drop me a PM if you are looking for help or advice.

Regards,
Matt


----------



## RobP. (Jun 21, 2013)

Thank you very much for the link Matt, I watched all your videos and am really impressed! Appears you have been at this awhile, so if I may ask, is Radio Shack a good place to start with LED lighting? I have one local in town so could possibly get some basics there. I am pretty intrigued with the lighting ideas and figure it would be best to start easy and learn the basics of lighting with LED's before tackling something as impressive as those Doom Boxes you made! 
In fact, if I can figure this out it changes a couple of future diorama ideas I have been toying with. Thank you very much for providing the inspiration!

Rob


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

RobP. said:


> Thank you very much for the link Matt, I watched all your videos and am really impressed! Appears you have been at this awhile, so if I may ask, is Radio Shack a good place to start with LED lighting? I have one local in town so could possibly get some basics there. I am pretty intrigued with the lighting ideas and figure it would be best to start easy and learn the basics of lighting with LED's before tackling something as impressive as those Doom Boxes you made!
> In fact, if I can figure this out it changes a couple of future diorama ideas I have been toying with. Thank you very much for providing the inspiration!
> 
> Rob


You're welcome Rob. Thanks for watching and commenting on the videos. Those projects were a lot of fun and making the videos helped lay the foundation for Starlighting Projects. I work in the electronics industry and Starlighting allows me to take my day job skills and turn them into an outlet for my love of the hobby. To me, using leds for lighting is an extension of the the whole experience. Its like painting with light (but with less mess). Once you have the basics down the possibilities are endless.

Radio Shack you say? Maybe, but not so much... RS is ok but you probably won't get much assistance with 'learning'. There are exceptions but they are typically not well staffed with knowledgeable people, unless you want a cell phone ;-) . They are fairly pricey in comparison. $1.49 for 5 resistors is insane. the price should be like $.05 for 5 resistors if you know where to shop. But more on that another time. Don't get me wrong. RS is a good place to go if you know exactly what you want and are willing to pay extra for a little convenience. It just not my first stop for electronics shopping. 

If you want to experiment with leds and other electronics projects for lighting up dioramas there are a couple of things to consider before you get started that will help you get up the learning curve.

1. Can you solder? This is an important skill that you'll need before actually tackling a lighting project. If you can solder you are off to a good start. If not you'll need tools and some experience working with small parts. "Hey you're a modeler right?" So, small is no problem. The key elements that enable good  soldering are a steady hand and a watchful eye. Attention to detail is key to success. Soldering requires a similar skill set to model building. Both are about 'joining materials' and both require lots of practice to develop good skills and habits.

2. Do you have the tools?

Here is a short list of tools and materials needed to get started:
-soldering iron
-wire strippers
-small needle nose pliers
-fine point diagonal cutters
-fine point tweezers.
-solder- small diameter tin/lead or lead free solder with a flux core
-flux pen
-Alcohol, q-tips and wipes
-magnification and good light
-eye protection

3. What parts/components are needed to get started ?

-Leds of various sizes and colors
-Resistors of various values (470ohm, 330 ohm 100ohm 75ohm 50ohm)
-Batteries - 9 volt are the easiest for the beginner
-Battery clips or holders
-Switches
-Wire- small gauge 24 awg 

Knowledge of electronics

There are a bazillion resources including vo-tech schools, online resources, the public library etc. For a starter/crash course in the subject be prepared to invest 8 to 40 hours exploring and learning before you even solder a wire.

So here are the reality checks:

- Item number one can take between 8 and 40 hours to accomplish (I teach soldering for a living, So I know this to be true) You also need to consider how much time it will take you to gather up all the stuff you need (i.e. Items 2 and 3)

- The cost of tools will be between $50 for low end ok stuff and $200 for tools that will perform well and last for years.

- The cost of components depends on the the size of the project. The list I gave is only to get started. The minimum you can expect to pay for the 'learning curve' parts is $50 to $100.

So there is a short overview of what it takes to 'get started with electronics for hobbyists'. Sorry to go for so long but I get asked "what does it take to do that?" and I wanted to give a thorough answer.

Did this explanation help? Other questions?

Regards,
Matt


----------



## RobP. (Jun 21, 2013)

Thank You very much for all the information Matt. It is indeed very helpful, and I am sure I will have more questions yet! 

Radio Shack may not be the best, but it is only 10 minutes away. Anything better then them will be about 2 to two and a half hours drive away in Couer D'Alene or Spokane. On line ordering may be the best bet given my rural location. 

I have not done much soldering in years, but have done it. I'll need a new iron as the one I have likes to act up and its seen better days. All the other tools I have. I worked for an electronic control panel manufacturing company for several years after my time in the Corps, so am familiar with wiring schematics and components etc. 

I intend to work up, so am going to try and add one LED to my next build, and go from there. I have a vision for some bigger more complex dioramas, but am going to reshuffle my ideas to start incorporating the LED lights. Your input is greatly appreciated, I have seen enough of your work that I think you may very well be the most advanced person in monster modeling with this skill set. Most of the lighting seems to be done by sci-fi vehicle modelers, not too many seem to tackle classic horror!

Will keep you posted on what I am up to!

Rob


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

I don't know how I missed this a month ago but I want a chance to post how much I enjoy watching your super cool work Mr SpockR!

I have long time displayed my MiM Collin Clive and Dark Horse Bride and Monster in resurrected kitchen cabinets out in my garage. Often I've thought how the compartments are like rooms in a dollhouse, if only I had the lab equipment and proper lighting!

Your work is a dream come true and an inspiration. Actually breath taking. I'm at a loss for the exact right compliment. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## frankiefreak (Mar 15, 2011)

I "discovered" Matt just before he launched www.starlightingprojects.com and got some lighting for my Moebius Broadway Dracula. I have been a customer and, I hope, a friend of Matt's ever since. I am currently working on the Horizon Frankenstein and I'm thinking the Doom Boxes are going to be a part of the diorama for him. Matt does excellent work! My monster model kits are infinately better because of his lighting.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Michael
aka frankiefreak


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Do you sell them prebuilt for the dumb and lazy, like me?


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

I went to the starlighting page but it doesn't look like the lighted lab equipment is a product for sale. I did see the display under the doom box heading. I bet if he sold the lighted lab equipment he would have to charge hundreds of dollars due to the man hours, materials and over the top coolness factor


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

*Doom Boxes!*

Guys, Thanks for your kind comments and interest (and Michael even if you were not my 'best sponsor' I would still value our friendship :thumbsup: ).

To keep the record straight, Doom Boxes ARE for sale and they are built as commissioned works. Here is the direct link to more info on the Starlighiting Projects website: http://www.starlightingprojects.com/Doom_Boxes.html

If you are interested please drop me a pm with your email address and I'll reply with details.

Thanks for checking them out.

Best Regards,
Matt


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Just completed another addition to the Doom Box family:


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

Excellent sir! I will be contacting you soon for a quote. Your DOOM BOXES are a must have item!


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

bump up


----------

